# toilet habits



## slowwormfan (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry if this is elsewhere, I couldn't get the search function to work 

I have a 4 month old corn snake. I bought him/her on Wed 23rd, fed for the first time last Sun, didn't handle on Mon or tues. Got them out on Wed and within a few minutes they went to the toilet. That in itself didn't bother me too much, but it was an unpleasant smell & meant I had to get things in the wash & get myself cleaned up. 

So, I have a question. Can I expect them to go to the toilet the first time handled after feeding? Do they go more than once after each feed? 

Thanks


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds to me like you got musked! Corn snakes aren't too well known for it, but they can musk and will do if they feel threatened. Snakes can go months without going to the toilet, and somtimes they're little poop machines. Honestly, it just depends from time to time. 
Assuming you DID get musked - then try to handle a little bit gentler. 10-15 minutes at a time is good.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Ryanb0401 said:


> Sounds to me like you got musked! Corn snakes aren't too well known for it, but they can musk and will do if they feel threatened. Snakes can go months without going to the toilet, and somtimes they're little poop machines. Honestly, it just depends from time to time.
> Assuming you DID get musked - then try to handle a little bit gentler. 10-15 minutes at a time is good.


What he said, sounds like musk :2thumb:

As for how often just as Ryan said it always varies. Example my royal does a nice big poo every 2-3 months but my boa does it at least twice a month but they're on the smaller side.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

If it was poo and not musk then you were unlucky i have only been pooped on once by a corn in my years of keeping lol


----------



## adz_gold (Oct 3, 2009)

Wait until they get big ! then it stinks lol


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Some like to poo when they get moving lol, if it was brown/white it was poo, whenever I've been musked on it's usually clear/yellow/white. Some like to poo several times after a feed, usually after you've just cleaned them out to be a pain lol.


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like musk to me as a corn snake personally I don't think smells that badly but we have a corn that musked when we first got him and it made the whole room smell :gasp:


----------



## slowwormfan (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

As I was reading the posts I thought the musk idea was good, cos they were on my lap when the phone in my pocket rang/vibrated & I was trying to hang onto them with one hand & get my phone with the other. Certainly enough to give them a fright. But then I got to the post about colour, & what they produced was dark brown & white, so I'm back to thinking poo. Just to confuse matters, on Friday they produced a small amount of dark brown poo which didn't smell much, without any white stuff. :gasp:


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

How soon after a feed was it? I sounds like faeces to me... I try not to handle if the snake hasn't done the business after a feed yet ( although not alwasys...)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slowwormfan (Dec 20, 2011)

Jono, they were fed Sunday, not handled Mon or tues, then it happened on Wed the first time handled after feeding


----------



## yummymummytothree (Mar 12, 2012)

personally i would leave the snake to go to the toilet before handling as sounds like if its not musking its pooing due to stimulation :blush:


----------



## slowwormfan (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks

I fed them again yesterday, so I'll see what happens this week


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

I feed my corn snake Marmite on a monday evening and always leave him till wednesday eve till I handle him again, invariably he surprises me by having a poo on me - usually have a old piece of sheet to cover my lap, but it's no big deal


----------

